# Tree ID help



## JMC (Apr 1, 2012)

Need help to ID this tree please.:scratch_one-s_head:
[attachment=3674]
[attachment=3675]
[attachment=3676]


----------



## Daren (Apr 1, 2012)

I saw this in your other thread where you thought maybe elm...Not elm IMO. 
My guess is what you originally thought, white oak... Swamp white oak. I'm not firm on that like I usually am on tree ID, but the leaves seem to match to me. And that sure looks like oak bark. :i_dunno:

.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like chestnut oak(Quercus Montana) based on a quick look through the leafsnap glossary. Swamp Chesnut oak was a close second, but the leaf seems more like the first. I don't know anything about tree ID, so that's just a WAG based on the leafsnap app.


----------



## Daren (Apr 1, 2012)

Doesn't chestnut oak have distinct chunky/furrowed bark (kinda like cottonwood) ? I'm not an oak guy really, I could take it or leave it so I don't know my sub-species like the back of my hand. I think it is pretty safe to say ''White oak''...one of the 100's of them. 


.


----------



## JMC (Apr 1, 2012)

My client left a voice mail today to say an arborist friend of his said it was Swamp Chestnut, research I've done so far says you are both (Daren and DK) correct, or in aggreement with the arborist. That being said I guess it should split and 1/4 out just like the white oak?


----------



## Daren (Apr 1, 2012)

JMC said:


> I guess it should split and 1/4 out just like the white oak?



I would. 


.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2012)

Daren said:


> Doesn't chestnut oak have distinct chunky/furrowed bark (kinda like cottonwood) ? ...
> .



I didn't look at the bark, but I went back and checked... You're exactly right about the bark difference. Like I said, I was way out on a limb since my tree ID knowledge is pretty pitiful!


----------



## JMC (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm thoroughly confused now. WWT some shows swamp chestnut as having locust looking bark. Hmmmmm:wacko1:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm late to the party and at the risk of chiming in that's what we call swamp oak down here. Very distinctive leaves I wish all leaves were. 


.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

JMC said:


> I'm thoroughly confused now. WWT some shows swamp chestnut as having locust looking bark. Hmmmmm:wacko1:



That's not locust bark dude - quit smoking that locust bark. When you do, everything becomes locust bark. 

.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Definitely swamp chestnut white oak, here its called cow oak and is considered the most desirable white oak.
> Quercus michauxii likes to grow in the second bottoms. sold boocoo to whisky barrel buyers in the 70's :music:



We have a lot of it here. Sure is a welcome sight to come upon a big one in the middle of a bunch of pin oak . . . if oak is what you're after.


----------



## JMC (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks all that is very incouraging news, guess I can proceed to mill it when I get the Furniture makers wish list.


----------



## bwh3805 (Apr 3, 2012)

It strongly resembles _Quercus bicolor_ Swamp white oak. _Quercus prinus_ Chestnut oak has leaves which are more pointed at the tips of the teeth. On larger older Oaks, they develop a fungus in the bark which causes it to sluff off giving it a more smooth look. So identifying Oaks based on how the bark looks isn't always accurate. 

To positively identify Oaks, you need to look at the leaves and acorns.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2012)

bwh3805 said:


> It strongly resembles _Quercus bicolor_ Swamp white oak. _Quercus prinus_ Chestnut oak has leaves which are more pointed at the tips of the teeth. On larger older Oaks, they develop a fungus in the bark which causes it to sluff off giving it a more smooth look. So identifying Oaks based on how the bark looks isn't always accurate.
> 
> To positively identify Oaks, you need to look at the leaves and acorns.



The swamp oak I'm referring to here is swamp white. And that's what I think this tree is too.


----------



## JMC (Apr 3, 2012)

Wanna see some endgrain?
[attachment=3812]


----------



## Daren (Apr 3, 2012)

I would buck some cross sections off that hollow puppy for table bases. Throw a glass top on them and presto. 

.


----------



## JMC (Apr 3, 2012)

Daren said:


> I would buck some cross sections off that hollow puppy for table bases. Throw a glass top on them and presto.
> 
> .


 Sounds like a great idea, you think it'll stay together? I could get 3 from that, it's 8'6" long.


----------



## Daren (Apr 3, 2012)

Stay together, maybe ? If not they could be *put* back together with cool joinery (bow ties or something to be determined later). Sure ain't ''lumber'' there, and way to cool to make into firewood IMO. 


.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2012)

You could dado a groove and put a couple brass or iron staps around it. It would keep sections together and look cool through the glass.


----------



## brown down (Apr 7, 2012)

def not chestnut oak! i am certain on that as I have that on the grounds we hunt on. very very heavy bark!


----------

